# Iseki TS1610 draining hydraulic oil



## andrew james (Dec 14, 2020)

HI guys, go easy on me.. i inherited a lovely old ts1610 .. giving it some tlc ive changed the transmission and engine oil.. im stuck on the hydraulic as cant find a drain.. the fill cap is under the seat, but struggling with a drain point.. do i extract this via a pump and then replace or have i missed something right in front of me.. 
thanks ive attached a couple of extracts from the parts manual.. i dont have a service manual, they are very hard to locate!!!


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Generally the hydraulics use the same oil that's in the transmission or differential. In most cases those are filled with some sort of Hy-Tran oil. Looks to me like your tractor uses the oil out of the differential. There should be a drain on the bottom. 
Should make a nice tractor for you.


----------



## andrew james (Dec 14, 2020)

hmmn i drained the transmission oil and refiled, but the hydraulic oil is definitely separate from that .
the transmission i drained from the plug marked no 3 and filled 11 litres by the gear stick.filler .. this does not effect the hydraulic oil tank that has a cap just at the rear of the seat.. as i can see the oil in in (even after draiing teh transmission) i will look for teh diff but is this not part of teh transmission?


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Not being able to look over your shoulder I have to go by the drawings you provide. I see no indication of any type of oil reservoir. The drawing shows two lines going to the pump. One appears to be the feed line which originates low on the tran-diff case. That would indicate that the pump is getting it's oil from there. This is what most tractors do. Is there a dip stick on the the cap behind the seat?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Drain plug for lift housing looks like item #8 in the diagram of the lift unit. That housing looks to be the entire hydraulic system reservoir. Transmission oil has nothing to do with hydraulics on that type system.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

If that is the drain plug Fedup is correct. My bad! I have never owned a tractor with a separate internal system. But I'm only 70.


----------



## andrew james (Dec 14, 2020)

thanks fed up will investigate to today, in the mean time i topped up what oil was in the hydraulic case, and the rear arms work great, so was a little low..... thats good news nothing to fix just to drain oils and clean the screen .. heres a few pics, new front tyres have just arrived too


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Yours is a very nice clean tractor. There has been several time when I almost purchased an Iseki. In a weird twist of fate I ended up with a Mitsubishi. 
Hope you get a lot of good use out of it.


----------

